# Berlin?



## fmader (Aug 8, 2018)

I've never fished Berlin through the ice mainly because of the threat of the water level being adjusted. I've looked at the charts and the water level has been roughly the same since pre-ice and there's no forecast for the Army Corp to conduct a significant drop.

Mosquito is where I normally fish, but I'm tired of the dink perch wherever I go this season. They're everywhere. And if they're not there, they'll find me. So, I was thinking about trying Berlin out this weekend. It's also half the distance drive for me too. 

I want to target walleye and thinking about making the 0.3-0.5 mile hike the the "S" points east and southeast of the Bonner Road ramp. I will be spudding, but I was just wondering if anybody has any experience walking out that to that area who might have some historical ice safety information to disclose. I guess my main concern is walking across the shallow point out from the ramp to get to these fishing areas.

Thank you!


----------



## fishwithsons (Oct 17, 2014)

fmader said:


> I've never fished Berlin through the ice mainly because of the threat of the water level being adjusted. I've looked at the charts and the water level has been roughly the same since pre-ice and there's no forecast for the Army Corp to conduct a significant drop.
> 
> Mosquito is where I normally fish, but I'm tired of the dink perch wherever I go this season. They're everywhere. And if they're not there, they'll find me. So, I was thinking about trying Berlin out this weekend. It's also half the distance drive for me too.
> 
> ...


I’ve also considered Berlin this weekend. There’s another thread in OGF where some guys did say they’ve seen people out on Berlin.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fmader (Aug 8, 2018)

fishwithsons said:


> I’ve also considered Berlin this weekend. There’s another thread in OGF where some guys did say they’ve seen people out on Berlin.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I did see that. Just north and south of 224. I'd like to be quite a bit of north of there. I have an Otter Lodge like yours in your pic. My buddy will be close by in a red Eskimo. We'll likely be out Saturday, so stop by if you see us.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

I’ve been by Berlin several times this week. 
Yes there were several shanties both N and S of the 224 bridge. They were quite a ways away from the bridge too so wherever they parked, they had quite a walk (or pull). 
This past weekend there was a few guys on the point directly out from the Bonner launch. They were on the other side (lake side) of the point probably on the drop off. I didn’t stay to watch. I was headed to below the dam at the time.


----------



## fishwithsons (Oct 17, 2014)

fmader said:


> I did see that. Just north and south of 224. I'd like to be quite a bit of north of there. I have an Otter Lodge like yours in your pic. My buddy will be close by in a red Eskimo. We'll likely be out Saturday, so stop by if you see us.


Hey sounds good, I’ll stop over if I see you guys. I was thinking out of Bonner but haven’t made a decision just yet.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fmader (Aug 8, 2018)

fishwithsons said:


> Hey sounds good, I’ll stop over if I see you guys. I was thinking out of Bonner but haven’t made a decision just yet.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I’m really liking the looks of these elevated flats on these points. So I’ll likely be in around that area.


----------



## fishwithsons (Oct 17, 2014)

fmader said:


> I’m really liking the looks of these elevated flats on these points. So I’ll likely be in around that area.
> View attachment 464453


Yep, I recognize that area. During the summer I caught some crappie trolling the steep drops near those flats. I agree, in the winter the flats seem better. It looks like just under 1/2 mile walk from the ramps, not too bad.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maplehick (Jan 18, 2019)

Fished that area to the south east of Bonner ramp Tuesday evening. Tough fishing that night marked fish lots of lookers just no takers. Ice was 6 plus inches with as bout 2 inches of slush on top. After you cross the point it doesn't take long to hit 50 fow. Tough drag back up the ramp at the end of the day. Will probably give it another another try on Saturday or Sunday 


Sent from my SM-A205U using Tapatalk


----------



## John Boat (Sep 23, 2014)

Maplehick said:


> Fished that area to the south east of Bonner ramp Tuesday evening. Tough fishing that night marked fish lots of lookers just no takers. Ice was 6 plus inches with as bout 2 inches of slush on top. After you cross the point it doesn't take long to hit 50 fow. Tough drag back up the ramp at the end of the day. Will probably give it another another try on Saturday or Sunday
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A205U using Tapatalk


On the drop of that big sand bar has produced eyes in the past. 12-15’


----------



## fmader (Aug 8, 2018)

Maplehick said:


> Fished that area to the south east of Bonner ramp Tuesday evening. Tough fishing that night marked fish lots of lookers just no takers. Ice was 6 plus inches with as bout 2 inches of slush on top. After you cross the point it doesn't take long to hit 50 fow. Tough drag back up the ramp at the end of the day. Will probably give it another another try on Saturday or Sunday
> 
> Sent from my SM-A205U using Tapatalk


Yeah.... I've already thought about how dreadful the drag would be back up that ramp.


----------



## bassfishinfool (Jun 26, 2004)

Where else for access? Road bed? Dutch harbor? Campground ramp? Les?


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Yes. 
Mill Creek campground gate was open. Also the parking lot just north of Mill Creek.


----------



## slf (Feb 4, 2005)

Lewzer said:


> Yes.
> Mill Creek campground gate was open. Also the parking lot just north of Mill Creek.


The main gate to the campground is not open . The parking lot to the right is open


----------



## Pressman (Mar 31, 2008)

slf said:


> The main gate to the campground is not open . The parking lot to the right is open


Can you use snow machines or ATV's on Berlin lake ?


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

Nope.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Hit Berlin Saturday 2/20/21. 12 in our group. Fished 7:30am-6:45pm. Ice was 7". Not 1 single walleye. Virtually there wasn't a bite. Didn't catch a dozen fish between all of us. Trekking wasn't easy. Crusty & slop under the snow. I had 2 bites all day. Good to see the ODNR Wildlife Officers coming out & checking licenses.


----------



## fmader (Aug 8, 2018)

icebucketjohn said:


> Hit Berlin Saturday 2/20/21. 12 in our group. Fished 7:30am-6:45pm. Ice was 7". Not 1 single walleye. Virtually there wasn't a bite. Didn't catch a dozen fish between all of us. Trekking wasn't easy. Crusty & slop under the snow. I had 2 bites all day. Good to see the ODNR Wildlife Officers coming out & checking licenses.


Welp... I was ho-humming about going out for the afternoon bite today. Might just stay home with the girls now lol.

Were you north or south of 224?


----------

